# Secret Valentine Teasers...add yours!



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Thought it could be fun to post a teaser about the gifts we are sending
to our Secret Valentines... Feel free to add your own 


dear secret valentine,

i had loads of fun shopping for you!
my mommee says you like to go places
with your mom and daddy. you are always
going in the car and having adventures out there
where you live. so i'm sending you something
special for your road trips. my mommee is going
to send it to you tomorrow. i tried to hide inside
the box so i could come for a visit--but i got found
out, so you will have to come to my house instead.
i can't wait to see your face (well in a picture) 
when you get your gifts.

your secret valentine friend,

tabitha

Hey Valentine Guy,

My Mom says I can send you a note to
tease you about what's in the box I'm 
sending you. What's up with that??
Anyway, I'm sending something I know
you like cuz my Mom's a really good detective.
I wanted to "test it out" first  but my Mom
says the company that makes them let's their own 
doggies do that. What's up with THAT?
Well, tomorrow the box goes in the mail and you
will have it soon. I know you'll like the gifts;
and I hope you let me know that for sure.

Be Cool ,
Jeremiah Johnson a.k.a. Jerry


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

_Dear Secret Valentine,
My mom has prepared something just for you. Something that I like alot and hope that you will enjoy, perhaps a special treat or a cuddle. I approved of the package. I send you chihuahua kisses and hope you dream of me as I dream of you. Until I am revealed as your own. 
Draco_


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Um.... OK. Hi, this is Brody. My secret valentine is.... is..... a BOY!!! Now that's OK cuz I'm friends with everyone. And there were more boys than girls signed up. That's all good, but I won't do all the lovey dovey stuff. 

I put some stuff in my box to my pal that are things I like. JUST FOR GUYS. Now my Valentine does have a sister, so she can share. My mom picked out a couple things just for HER, but I picked out the guy stuff for MY VALENTINE PAL.  NOT my boyfriend. Just my boy FRIEND. 

Your friend,
Brody


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha Poor Brody


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL at Brody!

Phoebe and Schroeder might write a poem but they are glaring at me when I try to wake them up right now.
I think they're a little miffed that there is fun things in the house that I'm not letting them have


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Everyone knows that girls like a little bling for Valentines Day!:foxes_13: Sooooo.....we got girls. And that's all we're saying!:tongue3: We hopes they like their presents!!!!:love5:
They will be sent out this week!!!!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

dear secret valentines, 

Hi this is Lucy and Bam, and our mommy said we should put in the box for our valentines some of our favorite toys (brand new ones of course!) and our favorite treats. She is even putting in some home made treats that we love! We hope you guys like it, we sure do. Mommy is making those home made treats this weekend, we can't wait because she's making a big batch so we can have some too!! The boxes are going out after the treats are made - we can't wait for you to get them!!!

Love, Lucy & Bambam


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

to my beautiful valentine...
i hope you love your lovely presents. you will get two... one package...and one smaller one... becuase my human 4 year old cousin...took something from it and put it on her stuffie...and my mama just found it 5 minutes ago.
we are heading back to the post office after lunch.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

OMg Hiro! You have me laughing out loud!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

This is so cute reading through, .


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Draco - so glad you approved the package  Keep dreaming of your Valentine--that's so sweet :love7:

Brody - What a good sport you are! Not to worry about the "boy FRIEND"...We all know how macho you are!

OurCheekyChihuahuas - yes, Poor Brody 

Phoebe and Schroeder - don't take it too hard. It's a lot like Christmas; before
you know it things go back to normal (darn!)

Pookypeds (Pedro and Max) - Way to keep a secret! And, yes, you're right about girls liking
a little bling!

Lucy and Bam - your valentine will probably be very excited to get those homemade treats. Be sure to sample them really good 

Hiro - have fun at the Post Office (again!)


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi, its Minnie and Tootsie....
we are getting very excited about this valentine exchange. Our mom went shopping and took us along, we had fun looking at everything. Our mom bought each of our secret valentines something snuggly. she bought us one too and we love ours so we hope you love yours. theres some other pressies too. some fun stuff. i think she's gonna mail it out either tomorrow, wednesday or no later than friday. it should nt take long to get too. she checked with the postman at the post office already. xoxoxoxo :love7::love7:

p.s. if you want u can share your pressies with the other pet/pets in your home


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Dear secret Valentine,

My mommy is making something for you! It's oh so nice!! I hope you like it, it's very manly, but sweet at the same time!! She got a little something for your human too! So you both get a sweet Valentine's suprise!

Love,

Rubi

Dear secret Valentine,

My mommy is also making something for you as well!! It's taking her a while to finish it, and I sure wish I could keep it! She also got something for your human! I sure hope you both like them!!

Love, 
Jake


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Um.... OK. Hi, this is Brody. My secret valentine is.... is..... a BOY!!! Now that's OK cuz I'm friends with everyone. And there were more boys than girls signed up. That's all good, but I won't do all the lovey dovey stuff.
> 
> I put some stuff in my box to my pal that are things I like. JUST FOR GUYS. Now my Valentine does have a sister, so she can share. My mom picked out a couple things just for HER, but I picked out the guy stuff for MY VALENTINE PAL.  NOT my boyfriend. Just my boy FRIEND.
> 
> ...


Im not in Secret Valentine but this is sooooo cute reading through!

I LOL at Brody with his boy FRIEND!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww this is just too cute! i'll be adding mine after i come back from work. hahaha


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

oo i wish id have joined in when i had the chance! Fifi is going to hate me for this  She'll be so jelous of Dexters Secret Valentines!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Well as it utrned out Rico has a very , very pretty girl as a Secret Valentine...don't be jealous everyone. I don't want to give it all away..so I can't say too much more about her..she has a sister... Rico has chosen some fun things for her..he is all about the fun you see...we love picking out pressies for such a lovely pup. Happy Secret Valentine to everyone..xoxo


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Dear Valentine.
My mom went shopping for you and got you somethign reallllly fancy to wear and sent you a super toy that i tired so hard to chew on.. I hope you like them... mom mailed it to you last week and the man said you should get it this week!!!
Love Lola


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> oo i wish id have joined in when i had the chance! Fifi is going to hate me for this  She'll be so jelous of Dexters Secret Valentines!


LOL! aw fifi! i wonder who dexter's person is too hmm!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wussap _Secret_ valentine!

mommy already went shopping a couple weeks ago for my adorable valentine. the only clue she is giving you is that 1 of the things is something dexter has already but it looks yummier! also mommy got something for your human to enjoy so hopes she likes it too. mommy told me to tell you that she's sorry she didn't get too much like how she did for secret santa, because the numbers went down on the buttons again...oh no. when the numbers go down i dont get a lot of treats as well which makes me sad but it's okay because my valentine is worth using my kitty bank money for instead of being greedies. i also helped pick out a card for you! okay my valentine time for me to go run to the livingroom now and bounce around like a crazy that i am, bark bark! :love3:


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

We're finishing up our S.Valentines pressies here...oh and our teaser is...
Our Secret Valentines are Chi's and live North of us!! NEENERNEENERNEENER!!! HEE-HEE!!!:happy6::love5:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wahmom said:


> We're finishing up our S.Valentines pressies here...oh and our teaser is...
> Our Secret Valentines are Chi's and live North of us!! NEENERNEENERNEENER!!! HEE-HEE!!!:happy6::love5:


LOL! neener neee nerrrr ccasion9:


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

well mom went shopping without us. we don't like to ride in the car too much. mom made both of you something and made something for your mom too. she didn't want your mom to be left out. she also said that if have you any brothers or sisters that you can share the goodies. we hope you like what we(mom) got you. happpy valentines!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

To: My Valentine Fwiend
I get dis feeling dat if u lived closer to kalifornia we cud be the bestestest of fwiends cuz i feel like u like to do the same tings i do! we both have at least 1 sibling who we can relate to. yay us!

ps: i tolded my mommy crystal no klothes cuz u seem to like to be fwee and nekkit like me!

luv,
Butter


To: My Sweet Valentine
In my puppy days, I was full of energy but now I just like to hang out. I am thinking you are the same way. I'm a girl, you're a boy. I live here, you live there. 

love,
Britney


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

bianca has a boy, candy has a girl
we decided not to do clothes, toys toys and charms,
not saying any more


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

curiosity is going to kill me


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Dear MY Secret Valentine, I gots you something homemade and cuddley, i also got you something personalised, i got you something fun too 
ILY Love Elise x

Dear MY Secret Valentine, Can i just say that your reallly cute and i blushed when mummy said i had you  . I gots you something personalised and some fun fun fun 
Tinkerbell x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> ....Can i just say that your reallly cute and i blushed when mummy said i had you


that is so cute!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Dear Secret Valentine:
Mommy got you a whole bunch of my favorite treats and toys (but mommy won't let me play with ANY of them:foxes15. Mommy packed all of it up nicely the other day, and stored it in the car til we got to grandma's house, I guess we're staying here for a while cuz mommy brought all of our stuff with too. Mommy says she thinks you'll really like your pressies.
Venus

Dear Secret Valentine:
Mommy bought you a lot of our favorites too. I stole a couple toys so mommy had to buy you new ones. I don't know what the big deal is. Toys can't just sit there like that... But mommy said I can't touch these ones anyway. So you'll have nice new ones to play with.
Jack


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

you cheeky boy jack x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

toy stealer! lol so cute jack!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

dear secret valentine,

my mommee said you will get the box
very soon! maybe even today! i am so
happy you are my Valentine this year! Please
let me know when you get the box and 
you open it... i'm not good at waiting too long
for stuff to happen. i want it all now, now, now!

(sorry, mommee said it's not polite to be so
demanding.) 

your secret valentine friend,

tabitha

Hey Valentine Guy,

So, Mom says the box will be there soon.
What exactly is "soon"? I don't know. When
I am really hungry, she says we will eat "soon"...
And when I want to go out to play, she says 
the snow will melt "soon"... Wow, I hope you
don't have to wait that long for your box to 
get there.  The snow just isn't going away.

Be Cool ,
Jeremiah Johnson a.k.a. Jerry


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Mailing ours out either in the morning tomorrow, or Monday morning if I oversleep tomorrow! I soooo hope our recipients enjoy them!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper mailed his presents out today....he picked out
some very cute items....I think Hannah was jealous
that non of the goodies were for her. I hope
Jasper's SS Gal likes them.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Sent ours out today! :love7: Can't wait til our Valentine girls' get theirs!!!:love1:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

valetine fwiend:
mommy crystal is being sooper lazy and shes worried cause we lost our house. i dont understand cuz it isnt lost. we r still in it!  Dont worry tho cuz i will keep telling mommy crystal to send your pwesents.

luv,
butter


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

WHEEEE!!!! We gots our part done we's just waiting for Mom to finish up HER part- she says that she's finishing up her part at the Dr.s and hospital. Our "Big Mamaw" has been to see her DrVet alot lately. Mom says that we going to mail ours out Monday Morning...is that far away?...we don't knows how to read the the number boxes on the wall...Mom has the 1 circled in a big red heart... We hopes our Valentines are gonna love their pressies !!:hello1:
Peanut,Izzy,Cricket,Honey & Parfait


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

hi everyone,

my secret valentine, Draco, has his special
gifts now! i am so excited that he likes them
so much. my mommee must be a good shopper
and i'm glad because it made somebody else
happy. she shops for me and makes me happy
all the time, but it's nice to share!

:love1: tabitha


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

My S.V is such a pretty girl I hope she will like the pretty gift my mommy has made for her because it took her ages to make it and I was the model lol I just hope it fits


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody mailed out his presents to his Valentines' guy pal today.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Phoebe and Schroeder are sending their packages on Monday! Considering our Valentines aren't TOO far, they should get there on time!
Also Valentines, they wrote letters, and poems to go in the cards. They are a little embarrassed, but hope you enjoy!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Draco will be mailing his valentine on Monday


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

just got finished shopping, will mail out monday as well  monday is a keeper for everyone LOL...hmm on to write the card tonight yay!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

YAY we just went to the P.O. with Big Mama and mailed off our S.V.'s! I don't know why dey won't let us go in...don'ts dey know we are not "dogs"...we're ROYAL WAHS!!!!!:foxes15:...Big mama said not to be mad 'cause it always smells funny in dere

If you live North of us then maybe you our S.V.!!!!!:hello1:


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

To my secret valentine:
Mommy sent out your pressie for me today. The post lady said it should be there in about 3 days.
Venus

To my secret valentine:
Mommy sent out your present today too. The post lady said yours will get to you in 2 or 3 days. I can't wait to hear if you like it 
Jack


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

My two gifts from Rubi and Jake went out today and should arrive within 2-3 days!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Wow, the post office is going to be verrrry busy today!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

arrived 1 package today for my girls' SVs. The other one should be here tuesday or wednesday, then i can ship out


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I am apologizing in advance to my secret valentine....her package is double sealed with tons of package tape...the post office refused my original box because it had a symbol for paint on the outside...I had to wrap it in paper for it to be accepted. Get out your scissors


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

Dear Jerry - 

This is Bam, and I am SUPER excited that you were my secret Valentine!!! Your mom is a very good detective and I love my Christian Audigier goodies. My mommy said that you went a little overboard and that she shouldn't have gotten me such fancy goodies but... I think this is just perfect for me. Shhhhh don't tell mommy, she feels bad that my present is so extravagant and amazing. Mommy has been busy with work and going to the hospital to visit Grandma (she's ok! just running tests? Idk i miss her though.) twice a day so she only took one picture with her phone that she will share with everyone. Jerry, you are the best secret Valentine ever and that I hope we can run around and chase Lucy and Tabitha together sometime! Mommy says thank you a million times.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

Dear Secret Valentines - 

This is Lucy and Bam. We are very sorry we are late in sending out our packages. The homemade treats could not be made over the weekend because we were very busy helping mommy take care of grandma in the hospital. But they are almost ready, and mommy promises to send them out this week. We will make sure Mommy knows that the packages have to be received before Valentines day, so don't worry!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

ahra1284 said:


> Dear Jerry -
> 
> This is Bam, and I am SUPER excited that you were my secret Valentine!!! Your mom is a very good detective and I love my Christian Audigier goodies. My mommy said that you went a little overboard and that she shouldn't have gotten me such fancy goodies but... I think this is just perfect for me. Shhhhh don't tell mommy, she feels bad that my present is so extravagant and amazing. Mommy has been busy with work and going to the hospital to visit Grandma (she's ok! just running tests? Idk i miss her though.) twice a day so she only took one picture with her phone that she will share with everyone. Jerry, you are the best secret Valentine ever and that I hope we can run around and chase Lucy and Tabitha together sometime! Mommy says thank you a million times.



Hey BamBam,
It's kind of fun to be your Valentine Buddy  I helped my Mom
pick out your present and I really liked it too. She said that is the
best kind of gift to give. I'm just glad the mailman got it to your 
house for me. I wondered if he had a doggie and might want to keep
it; but, Mom said no, mailmen don't get to look inside the packages
they deliver... I hope your Grandma is ok. I have a Grandma but I 
haven't met her yet. She sends me fun packages though, and talks
to me through the phone. Thanks for all the nice things you said about
me. I'm trying really hard to be a good boy. Sometimes it's hard with
a little sister--but, you already know that. Well, bye for now.
Your Valentine Buddy,
Jeremiah Johnson (or Just Jerry)


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

Dear secret valentines! Your package just went out!! Sorry it's late but it will be there in time for valentines day hopefully!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Valentine Fwiend:
mommy crystal tellded me last nite that the ups guy is coming today!!! mommy crystal said to me that ur gift is leaving my house on thursday so "just be patient please." I dunno wat it means but mommy crystal says it to britney all the time.

luv,
butter


My Sweet Valentine:
You dont have your valentine gift because its all Butter's fault. Okay not really but its easier to blame it all on Butter. crystal said you will get your valentine gift by next week. Just in time for Valentine's Day!

love,
Britney


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

It's so cute that Tabitha and Jerry have a crush 
I had to adjust my siggy...


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> It's so cute that Tabitha and Jerry have a crush
> I had to adjust my siggy...


lol Venus is blushing


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

oooh! I see that Venus is an "older woman" for Jerry... LOL


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

*Amanda's Hubby's message...*

Okay is anyone wondering what Amanda's hubby Noel is thinking..Amanda is sick and feeling poorly and she instructs him to post on some internet message board aboout a valentine gift for their pup Candy from some mad one in the US..no from her Chihuahua...does he wonder ??? I mean really...


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> oooh! I see that Venus is an "older woman" for Jerry... LOL


LOL :lol:


----------

